# no rebate yet



## Jnetty99 (Oct 6, 2005)

Still waiting on my Rebate for my unit? How long should i wait till i call to check on it? 

Also what number to i call? 

I sent the form and paper work on 11/17/2005


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Were there rebates for DirectTivos?


----------



## Jnetty99 (Oct 6, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> Were there rebates for DirectTivos?


I don't know?

Maybe i should have put more info. I'm talking about the 100$ rebate for R10 models.


----------



## xtopher_66 (Jan 8, 2004)

I sent in the rebate forms for my HD-Tivo back at the beginning of October and still haven't received the check. I called the D* customer service # and they said they had no record of receiving my forms so they went ahead and sent out another rebate form to me.

My advice is that you go ahead and call customer service to at least verify they received your info.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

I got mine back in about 5 weeks. Sent it in Nov 5th, got it back Dec 12th. No issues.


----------



## kpreede (Jan 4, 2002)

I never even got my form - had to call DTV to get them to send one...still waiting after two weeks...


----------



## andbye (Feb 25, 2002)

Call the retention number (1-800-824-9081) and request a $100 account credit (polite but firm)


----------



## Jnetty99 (Oct 6, 2005)

kpreede said:


> I never even got my form - had to call DTV to get them to send one...still waiting after two weeks...


I never got it either, Used the online version.



andbye said:


> Call the retention number (1-800-824-9081) and request a $100 account credit (polite but firm)


I'll call but I rather get a check not credit... I have plans for the 100$


----------



## kpreede (Jan 4, 2002)

I could not find the online form...help?


----------



## rick31621 (Jun 20, 2004)

I received the form directly from D* and had the rebate in 5 weeks.
If you don't mind a credit call Retention.
Possibly they will give you some free HBO for the aggravation!


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

I used this form with no problems:
http://www.directv.com/imagine/pdf/dvr_rebate_form.pdf


----------



## TiVoMoJo (Jun 11, 2003)

No luck for me with calling customer retention.

I mailed my R10 rebate form and info in to D* in early October. Waited 2 months and didn't get anything in the mail. Called D* and was told that I wouldn't be getting a check, but rather a credit and that it probably would show up on the next month's bill. That was in early December just after my new bill came out, so I waited until early January to see if the credit showed up on my bill (online only - no paper bill) and guess what? No credit. 

So, I call the customer retention line given in this thread and ask for the rebate status and he says they still have no record of the rebate being received or processed. CSR says I have 3 options:

1) Go online and print out another rebate form from D* and resubmit -OR-
2) Have the CSR mail me out the form and resubmit -OR-
3) He offered to give me 2 free months of every premium movie channel D* offers, which he said would come out to $98 over those 2 months.

I asked about just crediting my account for the $100 and he said he wasn't allowed to do that because there's no way for them to keep track of it. I asked for clarification and just got a lot of double-talk. The only thing I'd probably consider taking instead of the $100 credit is if he were to offer me a full year of HBO for free. 2 months of every movie channel doesn't really do me any good because 75% of those channel will probably go un-watched since I have enough regular shows that I have trouble keeping up with in the first place. At least with 1 full year of HBO I'd actually be able to utilize it and actually be able to watch an entire season of a show.

So, now I'm faced with a tough decision. Do I resubmit the rebate and wait another 2 months for something that probably won't work again OR do I try to negotiate the 1 year of free HBO OR do I call back everyday until I get a CSR who gives me the $100 credit?

Needless to say, I'm frustrated, but I've actually been preparing myself for the letdown with all the other stories from posters who also have been given the shaft.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Trebor1 (Apr 29, 2004)

"Do I resubmit the rebate"

i am still waiting for my rebate form but this brings up a question:

if i send my rebate form in with my ORIGINAL sales receipt and they "never receive it" how can i resubmit it as i nolonger have my ORIGINAL sales receipt?


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

Rebates are such a pain in the a**.
-
I was lucky. I submitted my rebate with all the required paperwork, about 5 weeks ago, and the check showed up in the mail two days ago.
-
Hopefully you kept a copy of everything you submitted. If so, make another copy, double check that you are including everything that is required, and re-submit it. Be persistent. While my D* rebate came through okay, I have had other rebates where I needed to re-submit as many as 4 times and spend hours on the phone (my wife actually, she's a bit anal retentive on getting rebates, bless her).
-
Carl


----------



## Jnetty99 (Oct 6, 2005)

Trebor1 said:


> "Do I resubmit the rebate"
> 
> i am still waiting for my rebate form but this brings up a question:
> 
> if i send my rebate form in with my ORIGINAL sales receipt and they "never receive it" how can i resubmit it as i nolonger have my ORIGINAL sales receipt?


I sent my Original Sales Receipt that i got from Crutchfields... But i made a copy...

Hopefully i dont have to resubmit.


----------



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

Mailed my rebate form on 12/6/05, got the check in today's mail (1/5/06).


----------



## TiVoMoJo (Jun 11, 2003)

I've decided to just go ahead and resubmit the rebate to see what happens. However, I now have another potential problem. I bought my R10 on 9/19/05 and the rebate form I printed out from DirecTV.com says the purchase must be made between 10/16/05 and 2/28/06. Is there another form with older qualifying dates or will I still be ok to send in this form even though my purchase was not in the right date range? I know this rebate was valid in September of last year, but why does the rebate form not reflect that?

Anybody have any information that could help me out?

Thanks.


----------



## TiVoMoJo (Jun 11, 2003)

*update* for anyone else experiencing problems with their R10 rebate:

I called the customer retention # again to find out if the rebate form would work for me with my purchase of the R10 being outside of the date range listed on the form. This time around I got a very helpful CSR and she was much more helpful than the previous CSR that I dealt with a few days ago. To make a long story short, she went ahead and gave me the $100 credit after seeing all the trouble I was having. I verified that it was really there by checking my account on DirecTV.com. Incidentally (and this may not be news to anyone here), she told me that they are now issuing direct credits for qualifying DVR purchases instead of making people go through the unreliable rebate process.

So, my advice to anyone who mailed in their rebate more than 8 weeks ago and never got a check would be to call D* customer retention and tell them about your situation. Even if the first time doesn't do any good and they just tell you to resubmit, don't give up. Call back the next day and the next and the next until you get a CSR who will help you out. Even if it seems like a hassle to call back a half-dozen times, it's still a better alternative (in my mind) than taking the risk of the rebate getting "lost" a 2nd time and you don't have to wait another 1-2 months to get it.

I'm relieved this is over and I will avoid rebates like the plague in the future.


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

Mailed in 2 rebates:

1) H20 $200 rebate on the 30th of November and received the check today
2) R15 $100 rebate on the 4th of December and nothing yet..


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Mailed my rebate the first week of Sept. for the HR10-250 I purchased in mid-August for the sweet $299-$100MIR deal. After receiving squat, I called on Dec. 13 to inquire about the status of the rebate. I was told that it had been mailed out on the 12th. Hmmm...the day before I called. Thought that was suspicious, but figured I'd give the benefit of the doubt. 

My mail has been showing up late, didn't receive my health care invoice until the 3rd, so I had today as my target date that if the rebate didn't show up, I would call again. Went to the mail box and I see an envelope with DirecTV logo and Advanced Product Rebate Program on the return address. "Finally!", I thought. I open it to find another rebate form. WTF?! It's for products bought between 10/16/05 and 2/28/06. So where does that leave me? 

I called and spoke with Stephanie, who tells me there's no record of my submitting a rebate. I ask why then did the rep tell me on the 13th that the check was mailed on the 12th and, understandably, she can't explain that. She mentions the deal I got and how reasonable it was, which I can't dispute, but I'm not the one who insisted on the rebate, it was offered when I placed the order and they did send me the form, which I filled out and mailed. She puts me on hold and comes back on with a $100 credit on program billing and I told her that was acceptable. 

I've done rebates before and, while they're a PITA, this is the first one that I've had to go around about. I'm in no big hurry to do another one with DirecTV and if I were to actually do another one, it would be via certified mail.


----------



## Spinniker (Oct 3, 2005)

Boy this is CR*P!!!! I sent the two rebates A WEEK A PART!!! 

and either got there?


I smell something fishy......


----------



## Jnetty99 (Oct 6, 2005)

TiVoMoJo said:


> *update* for anyone else experiencing problems with their R10 rebate:
> 
> I called the customer retention # again to find out if the rebate form would work for me with my purchase of the R10 being outside of the date range listed on the form. This time around I got a very helpful CSR and she was much more helpful than the previous CSR that I dealt with a few days ago. To make a long story short, she went ahead and gave me the $100 credit after seeing all the trouble I was having. I verified that it was really there by checking my account on DirecTV.com. Incidentally (and this may not be news to anyone here), she told me that they are now issuing direct credits for qualifying DVR purchases instead of making people go through the unreliable rebate process.
> 
> ...


I still havent got my Rebate, Still didnt call i was giving them at least 8 weeks but that happens this week.

As stated before, I really want the check and not 100 credit...I already paid my bill i want the money to buy stuff with it.

Anyone know who you contact in your state to talk about rebate problems with companies. Is it the Better Business Bureau? or your congressman etc etc? I want the check not credit.

Update: Called DirecTV today, they told me to wait the 8 weeks which would be 1/17/2006.

If I don't recieve it by then they told me to resubmit the form again... what a pain in my ass... will have to wait another 8 weeks for a check...


----------



## Jnetty99 (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm refiling today but had a question. I want to make sure they get it this time and have proof that they got it. 
Can one do Signature Confirmation on a P.O. Box address? 
Or should i just do Delivery Confirmation?


----------



## Talon (Dec 5, 2001)

I had not received my rebate that was sent in early November. Because of this thread I decided to call customer retention and at least see if it was received. They said they had no record of receiving it. Before I could even suggest a credit on my account, the rep offered it to me. I took it since I did not want to got through mailing and waiting again. I guess I was lucky to find a good rep.


----------



## Jnetty99 (Oct 6, 2005)

Talon said:


> I had not received my rebate that was sent in early November. Because of this thread I decided to call customer retention and at least see if it was received. They said they had no record of receiving it. Before I could even suggest a credit on my account, the rep offered it to me. I took it since I did not want to got through mailing and waiting again. I guess I was lucky to find a good rep.


I was not offered that. Maybe i should just give up on actually receiving a check and ask for the credit.


----------



## grooves12 (Sep 25, 2001)

The whole reason companies offer rebates, rather than lowering the price is they fully expect NOT to have to pay that rebate out. In fact, the companies that process the rebates are paid more if they send out less rebate checks. Which is why there is now legislation on this requiring the retailer selling the item to keep good on the rebate... it will make them discourage manufacturers from using this tactic.


----------



## acomire (Feb 5, 2004)

Funny....I got two different responses back from DirecTV.

I spoke to their customer service by calling the new super secret I'm special phone number (been with them for 6+ years) and I was told that if there was a problem with the rebate it would be noted on my account. Since there wasn't any notation, I was told to wait the full eight weeks. I mailed mine the end of November.

I then emailed them through the DirecTV website and got this as a response...

*
Mr. Comire,

Thanks for writing. I'm sorry but as I have checked your account, I found that we have not receive any rebate form from you. I highly suggest that you send us again another rebate form. For your convenience, I went ahead and resend you a copy of the form you may be able to receive this within 2 weeks, or you can download it at DIRECTV.com/mail-in-rebate.

To receive your rebate please complete the form that was mailed to you after you activated your HD equipment and send it, along with a copy of your DIRECTV bill showing the active HD service (or HD and DVR service if you activated an HD-DVR) to the following address:

DIRECTV Advance Product Rebate
ATTN: H.D.V. Richards
PO Box 425
Mira Loma, CA 91752

As a reminder, to be eligible, your HD receiver or HD-DVR must be purchased between 11/25/2005 and 2/28/2006 and the rebate form must be postmarked no later than 4/30/2006. Don't forget to include a copy of your bill showing the required services and an eligible proof of purchase (DIRECTV Order Confirmation Letter or Email, or a retail or online receipt showing a charge for your HD receiver).

Thanks for activating a HD receiver. Please stay tuned to DIRECTV.com for the latest news about HD service.

Sincerely,
Marvy
DIRECTV Customer Service*

I just sent it again using Priority Mail and Delivery Confirmation. Let's see what happens now..

AJC


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

acomire said:


> *Sincerely,
> Marvy
> DIRECTV Customer Service*


*Marvy?!* You should write back and tell him there's nothing *Marvy* about the situation at all. 

I'd really like to know what exactly happened to all these rebate forms they never received.


----------



## Trebor1 (Apr 29, 2004)

"I just sent it again using Priority Mail and Delivery Confirmation. Let's see what happens now.."

I went ahead and sent my original rebate form certified/return receipt and have yet to receive the receipt.........the rebate is a myth just like rain in Texas


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

I purchased a new DSR-708 from Weaknees in October, and mailed in the rebate as soon as it showed up on my account statement. I've been waiting ever since.

I called Customer Service two days ago, and he couldn't really tell me much. He was going to "escalate" the issue. Haven't heard a thing.


----------



## nyaboxer (Nov 16, 2005)

Like some of you I have ben having the same issue with my DTV DVR. I have talked and sent several emails to DTV. I have even contacted retention and was promised a credit. That ahs not showed up on my account either. Any thoughts on where to go from here.


----------



## kpreede (Jan 4, 2002)

After mailing twice, calling countless times, and about 20 emails, I got so frustrated I demanded a credit on my account. Got the $100.00 - but it wasn't easy. Perserverance grasshopper will reward you in the future!


----------



## orie (Jan 18, 2006)

Fluffybear said:


> Mailed in 2 rebates:
> 
> 1) H20 $200 rebate on the 30th of November and received the check today
> 2) R15 $100 rebate on the 4th of December and nothing yet..


are you using the H20 and R15 together on the same TV?


----------



## joeysmith (Jan 9, 2002)

i thought i saw something that they would only accept the rebate form that they sent. i used the online PDF. i called them up though and they said it was being processed, we're talking since november time frame ...


----------



## wangmaster (Mar 22, 2004)

I sent in the rebate forms.
got a rejection letter saying i cancelled my service, which I didn't do.
I contacted customer service, they said to resend it. I informed them i have no idea where my receipt is anymore, and the person said just resend it with a copy of my latest bill showing that i still have service.

I'm now waiting to see what happens. The CSR refused to give me a credit. I didn't think of calling retension. probably should have.


----------



## Jnetty99 (Oct 6, 2005)

I still didnt send the new paperwork in. 

I called up again and asked to recieve the $100 credit again and they told me no. That I have to mail in the paperwork again and wait another fraking 8 weeks. 

I kept complaining and asked to speak someone higher and he said there was no one higher than him. 

I asked him if he saw a record of my previous call about the rebate and no record... 

either way never got anywhere and going to have mail in the fraking thing again..


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 4, 2003)

REBATES are a pain in the A*** I got a delivery confirmation USPS costs $5 bucks! So I know they have it..
Been going on for three months so far..
$100 is $100 first they said they would credit account (HA,HA)
Then they said send a check<<sounds like fraud>>>
Lucky my retailer (ABT) gave me two receipts.Of course all do not.
The retailers are no help with this.
CS at direct will confirm that I am to receive rebate wait 4-8 weeks ha ha 
What is the game this time???

R10 10/05


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Trebor1 said:


> "Do I resubmit the rebate"
> 
> i am still waiting for my rebate form but this brings up a question:
> 
> if i send my rebate form in with my ORIGINAL sales receipt and they "never receive it" how can i resubmit it as i nolonger have my ORIGINAL sales receipt?


This wont help you but never send in the original receipt. Every rebate I have ever done allows you to send a copy of the receipt. Usually its the original upc code they want. But still make copies of the upc and all the forms in case of problems at least you have something to prove you had done all the steps. Also reccomend sending the stuff out certified mail on larger rebates. On say a 10 dollar rebate theres no point in shelling out the 2 and change(for certified) but for 100 i would.


----------



## grooves12 (Sep 25, 2001)

Giorgio said:


> REBATES are a pain in the A*** I got a delivery confirmation USPS costs $5 bucks! So I know they have it..
> Been going on for three months so far..
> $100 is $100 first they said they would credit account (HA,HA)
> Then they said send a check<<sounds like fraud>>>
> ...


Actually, due to a new ruling they should be. The FTC is requiring retailers to honor the advertised rebates if the company offering them does not pay up.

http://www.usatoday.com/money/perfi/columnist/block/2005-03-21-rebate_x.htm


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

grooves12 said:


> Actually, due to a new ruling they should be. The FTC is requiring retailers to honor the advertised rebates if the company offering them does not pay up.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/money/perfi/columnist/block/2005-03-21-rebate_x.htm


Thats how it should be since they always advertise the price after rebate


----------



## Jnetty99 (Oct 6, 2005)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Thats how it should be since they always advertise the price after rebate


I'm going to bookmark that. I sent in the rebate paperwork again with Certified mail and signature request.

I hope to get something by the end of february.


----------



## Fezmid (Dec 6, 2001)

Is it just me, or has DirecTV customer service really started to go downhill lately? 

I called toyday and got the same lame "send it again" message. I asked what would happen if this second one was lost, and you know what he said? "You'll have to send it in again."  That's just lovely...

It's the first time I've called DirecTV and not been helped out with my problem. 

CW


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 4, 2003)

Giorgio said:


> REBATES are a pain in the A*** I got a delivery confirmation USPS costs $5 bucks! So I know they have it..
> Been going on for three months so far..
> $100 is $100 first they said they would credit account (HA,HA)
> Then they said send a check<<sounds like fraud>>>
> ...


Today I received the $100.00 check!2\2\06
Hoorah
It still was stress not needed..
SO DTV has redeemed in a way...lol


----------



## lmk911 (Dec 17, 2000)

Received my $100 rebate check on Friday, 2/3.


----------



## Jnetty99 (Oct 6, 2005)

Jnetty99 said:


> I'm going to bookmark that. I sent in the rebate paperwork again with Certified mail and signature request.
> 
> I hope to get something by the end of february.


I finally got something out of DirecTV, i called up today asking about my rebate. Checked computer and still nothing being displayed about it. 
I told him i certified and it was delivered january 26th and put me on hold. 
He came back stating that since I been calling for a while and this goes back to November 2005 i would get $100 credit on my account.

So the Credit got posted right away.

I still can't believe they lost the rebate form twice.


----------

